# CPC-A looking for employment



## gr8luv (Oct 18, 2011)

Barbara Fregara - Michie CPC-A
107 Holloway Drive Smithfield, VA 23430 
(757) 508-4817 • gr8luv62786@yahoo.com

Objective:
Medical coding & billing specialist with one year of training in health insurance coverage, the insurance cycle and coding diagnosis and procedures. 
Committed to providing high quality services as a coding & billing specialist. 

Skills:
•HIPPA Trained • Knowledge/processing of Health Insurance Claim Forms 
•Experienced in CPT/ICD-9-CM Coding • Knowledge of Medical Terminology 
•Familiar with Managed Care Health Plans • Customer Service & Relations 
•Computer Operations • Word Processing & Typing • Filing & Data Archiving 

Education:
Thomas Nelson Community College (TNCC)
CPC-A October 2011
Medical Coding and Billing Specialist Professional Certificate  Aug. 25, 2011
•Knowledge of Medical Terminology/Anatomy & Physiology
•Medical Office Procedures 
•Medical Coding and Billing 
•Keyboarding, MSWord
•Effective Healthcare & Business Communications 
•Career Readiness 
•USAF Supervisors Training, Langley Air Force Base, Hampton, VA 1982
•NCO Training, Langley Air Force Base, Hampton, VA 1981
•Radio Voice Operator Training, Keesler Air Force Base, Buloxi, Miss. 1978
•OJT Training, Langley Air Force Base, Hampton, VA 1978
•Basic Training Lacklin Air Force Base, TX 1977

Experience:
Parts Manager- Michie's Used Auto Parts, Newport News, VA	 	
Sept. 1990 - Oct. 2009

Radio Operator Supervisor- Langley Air Force Base, Hampton, VA 
Sept. 1977 - Oct. 1982

Customer Service Representative - Abraham & Strauss, Lake Ronkonkoma, NY  1976

Community Involvement:
Boy scouts Troop 303 Troop Mom
Relay for Life Breast Cancer Foundation advocate
Newport News Public Schools Volunteer
Distressed and homeless animals foundation, Local environmental foundations
References:

Ms. Isabelle Phipps - TNCC Course Instructor - (757) 256-3533
Ms. Donna Myers - TNCC Career Counselor - (757) 7664913
Ms. Hagood - TNCC Course Instructor - (757) 371-6325
Mr. John Howard - Business Reference - (757) 358-0767
Mr. John Pilley - Business Reference - (757) 255-0915
Mr. Robert Tollanera - Business reference - (757) 706-2707


----------

